# 2016 Now Pilot Bindings..



## ridinbend

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Now


----------



## crash77

Checked out the catalogue...those pilots look sweet. I've read about NOW bindings and I believe BA speaks highly of them. I'm intrigued!


----------



## Nivek

I am going to have a REALLY hard time not riding Pilots next year. 










Meaning I will probably have a set of these on a Yes, Slash, or Niche.


----------



## Altephor

Ok yep the black/white are going on the evo next year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'll know more about them by Saturday.


----------



## Kink

Looking forward to hear more about the new Highback.


----------



## wren

Any word on how it rides?

I really like what they have done with this binding except the straps. 

Do you think they will sell their Drive Hybrid Flipit straps separately?


----------



## wren

I emailed NOW and they said that they do not currently sell kits of straps. But maybe in the fall they might have some spares. Hopefully I can pick up a pair of Drive Hybrid Flipit Straps then.

Between the Hanger 2.0, Flex Hinge Highback 2.0 and the nylon disk/ring I am really digging the potential flex of this binding.


Do you guys think it would work well with a Never Summer Ripsaw or Yes Greats?


----------



## txb0115

I rode Drives last year and am looking forward to add the Pilots this season.. I actually think that I will like this slightly softer binding a lot... I loved the Drives but something with a little more squish and the slightly wider heelcup should be rad...


----------



## ek9max

I'm gonna get me a set of these pilots. I've tried all the other bindings.... 

Time to try some NOW's


----------



## deagol

txb0115 said:


> I rode Drives last year and am looking forward to add the Pilots this season.. I actually think that I will like this slightly softer binding a lot... I loved the Drives but something with a little more squish and the slightly wider heelcup should be rad...



It has hard to tell from the link, but are the Selects just a softer version of the Drives?

I have the drives and could not really tell the difference between them and normal bindings.. they work well for me, but again, I don't notice the rocking back and forth. Softer might be nice..


----------



## txb0115

deagol said:


> It has hard to tell from the link, but are the Selects just a softer version of the Drives?
> 
> I have the drives and could not really tell the difference between them and normal bindings.. they work well for me, but again, I don't notice the rocking back and forth. Softer might be nice..


Select is slightly softer, has a Nylon disc, shorter highback and comes with all three bushings. 

It doesn't have the new 2.0 Hanger like the Pilot does which is what I'm looking forward to. I wear sz 10 boots and it was a tight fit for sure in the heel running the Mediums, the new 2.0 hanger is slightly wider and will be welcome...


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> It has hard to tell from the link, but are the Selects just a softer version of the Drives?
> 
> I have the drives and could not really tell the difference between them and normal bindings.. they work well for me, but again, I don't notice the rocking back and forth. Softer might be nice..


Select has shorter and softer highback. Nylon disc instead of alum.
I think the Select are more versatile. Drive are pretty stiff and restrictive.

Then rocking motion is not felt at all, in any of them. Unless when you're moving the biding by hand, but while riding.... nothing to feel.


----------



## deagol

good to know.....


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bought the Now Selects for this season. Paired with Dupraz D1.











:snowboard1:


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Select has shorter and softer highback. Nylon disc instead of alum.
> I think the Select are more versatile. Drive are pretty stiff and restrictive.
> 
> Then rocking motion is not felt at all, in any of them. Unless when you're moving the biding by hand, but while riding.... nothing to feel.


Are they still doing anything then?


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Are they still doing anything then?


Not sure what you mean?

The rocking motion is not really felt. It's not meant to be felt.

The binding rocks only slightly to apply pressure on your driving edge and to relieve the other one so that you are not wasting energy pulling the non-driving edge.


----------



## deagol

I can see where the question of "are they doing anything?" comes from since in the advertising, people rave about the difference they feel. There might be a difference, but it's something I could not feel- if that makes sense. The bindings may have been helping me hold an edge better, but I sure could not distinguish them from normal bindings.


----------



## powderjunkie

Being someone who typically rides only trees and moguls, I can tell you that there is a huge difference between Now bindings and every other binding on the market. The bindings absolutely make the board much more responsive.


----------



## Peyto

deagol said:


> It has hard to tell from the link, but are the Selects just a softer version of the Drives?


I have the 2013 IPO and 2014 Selects, and as best as I can tell (at least for these model years, I believe they have since changed) the Selects are just a beefed up version of the IPO, so that may be a better comparison. Very similar design with Selects having the larger highback, the hyperfuse ankle strap, and an improved toe cap. 

I have used both bindings interchangeably on both my all-mountain and freeride decks with absolutely no complaints.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

deagol said:


> I can see where the question of "are they doing anything?" comes from since in the advertising, people rave about the difference they feel. There might be a difference, but it's something I could not feel- if that makes sense. The bindings may have been helping me hold an edge better, but I sure could not distinguish them from normal bindings.


It's the marketing that's messed up, the advertising leads one to believe skate like motion from their design. In principle it does pivot like a deck does on a skate truck but we're talking a few mm ( 1 to 3) of travel here when pressured (pretty much a fraction of the thickness of the bushing padding). I think they should ditch the whole skate tech thing and market it just as F1EA puts it down cuz he's right on the money on what its purpose is.


----------



## SnowDogWax

powderjunkie said:


> Being someone who typically rides only trees and moguls, I can tell you that there is a huge difference between Now bindings and every other binding on the market. The bindings absolutely make the board much more responsive.



Will compare EST Diode's, Cartels & Now Selects on my Burton Barracuda this season. :eyetwitch2:






:snowboard1:


----------



## deagol

ItchEtrigR said:


> It's the marketing that's messed up, the advertising leads one to believe skate like motion from their design. In principle it does pivot like a deck does on a skate truck but we're talking a few mm ( 1 to 3) of travel here when pressured (pretty much a fraction of the thickness of the bushing padding). I think they should ditch the whole skate tech thing and market it just as F1EA puts it down cuz he's right on the money on what its purpose is.


that seems to make a lot of sense to me....


----------



## destroy

I think the reason for the name is due to where JF got the idea for the hinge, from looking at skateboards and how they turn and wondering how he could apply that to snowboards. It's definitely a name that doesn't measure up to how fantastic the concept is.


----------



## ek9max

I got all new gear this year again. But the piece that I'm looking forward to the most is The pilot bindings and trying out the skate tech. Stoked for snow!


----------



## txb0115

bought these today... Heel cup is definatly wider like promised, in fact these will ride perfect now, heel cup is same width as Burton, at least the mediums are...

Super stoked to ride these..


----------



## ek9max

Bought them. Rode em for 2 days. Sold them. They seemed like bindings..... Nothing super impressive about them. The ratchets and such felt of lesser quality as other bindings that I have tried. 

The thing that drives me crazy about bindings like these is your inability to fine tune your stance width. I was stuck with 22.25" or 20.5", nothing in between. 

You can turn the bindings disks 90 degrees. But then I'm stuck with MAJOR toe overhang as I have a size 10.

Got a set of Union atlas. Now I am centred on the board and got my sweet spot of 21.75" state width.


----------



## jtg

It's interesting how some people claim it feels like night and day, and others can't tell the difference. Wonder why that is.


----------



## F1EA

jtg said:


> It's interesting how some people claim it feels like night and day, and others can't tell the difference. Wonder why that is.


It's definitely not night and day difference. People get them expecting a NOTICEABLE rocking motion, and there isnt. But there is a noticeable difference.



deagol said:


> I can see where the question of "are they doing anything?" comes from since in the advertising, people rave about the difference they feel. There might be a difference, but it's something I could not feel- if that makes sense. *The bindings may have been helping me hold an edge better,* but I sure could not distinguish them from normal bindings.


This is the difference ^

Better edge hold/power. Also you can flick your board under you while still keeping the edge ie drive the turns with the ankles. 

The extra edge is specially cool on chop. I dont think the bindings per se are "damper", but because your edge sets a little better, you dont loose the edge as easy when turning on chop.

Then the ankle turning feels nicer on softer snow, but that's more of a riding style thing...

But i guess people that dont use their edges to turn... they will not feel any difference.

The only reason im not getting 100% Pilots is because i dont really like the ankle straps and the board i wanna put them on is a channel board, so i knda wanna have EST Genesis on that.... if they came with the Select straps i would get them no matter what though...... cause my complaints with the Drive is that the baseplate is too restrictive and no canting. So the Pilots with the new lower baseplate should give the extra lateral freedom i kinda like. The canting I prefer with it, but maybe not a deal breaker.

Also... you can have any stance width on a channel board and between 20.5" and 22.25" there HAS to be something inbetween because inserts are not 1.75" apart


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> It's definitely not night and day difference. People get them expecting a NOTICEABLE rocking motion, and there isnt. But there is a noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the difference ^
> 
> Better edge hold/power. Also you can flick your board under you while still keeping the edge ie drive the turns with the ankles.
> 
> The extra edge is specially cool on chop. I dont think the bindings per se are "damper", but because your edge sets a little better, you dont loose the edge as easy when turning on chop.
> 
> Then the ankle turning feels nicer on softer snow, but that's more of a riding style thing...
> 
> But i guess people that dont use their edges to turn... they will not feel any difference.
> 
> The only reason im not getting 100% Pilots is because i dont really like the ankle straps and the board i wanna put them on is a channel board, so i knda wanna have EST Genesis on that.... if they came with the Select straps i would get them no matter what though...... cause my complaints with the Drive is that the baseplate is too restrictive and no canting. So the Pilots with the new lower baseplate should give the extra lateral freedom i kinda like. The canting I prefer with it, but maybe not a deal breaker.
> 
> Also... you can have any stance width on a channel board and between 20.5" and 22.25" there HAS to be something inbetween because inserts are not 1.75" apart


I can't remember what the range is. But it's HUGE. Especially on a twin board....


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> I can't remember what the range is. But it's HUGE. Especially on a twin board....


HUGE?

How can the range between stance widths be HUGE when boards have inserts every 3/4" ?? and what do you mean a twin board, all boards have the same inserts? I must be missing something :embarrased1:


----------



## ek9max

Maybe I'm missing something. But if you want to maintain a twin stance. You'd have to move both bindings.... 

So the smallest change you could make would be 1.5" if the inserts are 3/4" apart. Right?


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. But if you want to maintain a twin stance. You'd have to move both bindings....
> 
> So the smallest change you could make would be 1.5" if the inserts are 3/4" apart. Right?


Ah ok i see what you mean. 

It's the same case with a bunch of bindings. I dont care about it though. If i want wider, i move the rear 1 step. If i want narrower, move the front one back 1 step. Even on a twin, doesnt matter. 1.25cm (3/4") off from a 'perfectly twin' stance makes absolutely no difference to me. Thats a benefit of burton channel, you can move around all you want. Fits any binding.


----------



## ek9max

Oh for sure. I'm OCD with stuff like this. I'm sure it wouldn't bother anybody else. Lol.


----------



## Banjo

ek9max said:


> The thing that drives me crazy about bindings like these is your inability to fine tune your stance width. I was stuck with 22.25" or 20.5", nothing in between.
> 
> You can turn the bindings disks 90 degrees. But then I'm stuck with MAJOR toe overhang as I have a size 10.
> 
> Got a set of Union atlas. Now I am centred on the board and got my sweet spot of 21.75" state width.


Is .5 inch in stance width really that much of an issue in your riding? Thats 2% of your overall stance width and it seems like splitting hairs to me. Also how do you have so much overhang with 10s...what kind of boots do you have?

I only ask because I don't have the overhang issue (size 9 but rome boots that have a big footprint) and i have the disks flipped (the 90 you said) which gives me an endless amount of stance width options.


----------



## ek9max

Banjo said:


> Is .5 inch in stance width really that much of an issue in your riding? Thats 2% of your overall stance width and it seems like splitting hairs to me. Also how do you have so much overhang with 10s...what kind of boots do you have?
> 
> I only ask because I don't have the overhang issue (size 9 but rome boots that have a big footprint) and i have the disks flipped (the 90 you said) which gives me an endless amount of stance width options.


I could certainly live with a .5" difference in stance width. But if I don't have to then I would prefer not to. 

I had about 2.5cm toe overhand and none on the heel. I always like being in the middle as much as I can. I "feel" like I'm more balanced.


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Ah ok i see what you mean.
> 
> It's the same case with a bunch of bindings. I dont care about it though. If i want wider, i move the rear 1 step. If i want narrower, move the front one back 1 step. Even on a twin, doesnt matter. 1.25cm (3/4") off from a 'perfectly twin' stance makes absolutely no difference to me. Thats a benefit of burton channel, you can move around all you want. Fits any binding.


Ya. Nothing beats the burton Channel for adjustments on stance.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Oh for sure. I'm OCD with stuff like this. I'm sure it wouldn't bother anybody else. Lol.


Yeah i see now hahahaha 
You said you have a HUGE gap from your stance width and MAJOR toe hang on size 10.

I think both your HUGE and MAJOR issues are actually more like... meaningless. 

Because I'm pretty sure size 10 centers perfect on M and being off 3/4" is also meaningless.



Banjo said:


> Is .5 inch in stance width really that much of an issue in your riding? Thats 2% of your overall stance width and it seems like splitting hairs to me. Also how do you have so much overhang with 10s...what kind of boots do you have?
> 
> I only ask because I don't have the overhang issue (size 9 but rome boots that have a big footprint) and i have the disks flipped (the 90 you said) which gives me an endless amount of stance width options.


This ^


----------



## Banjo

To be fair, it looks like the from now on only the Drive and OD will come with the aluminum disk which is the the most adjustable of all. Too bad.


----------



## SnowDogWax

ek9max said:


> Ya. Nothing beats the burton Channel for adjustments on stance.


Burton Channel is sweet :hairy:









:happy:


----------



## deagol

hopefully the buckles will be improved


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Yeah i see now hahahaha
> You said you have a HUGE gap from your stance width and MAJOR toe hang on size 10.
> 
> I think both your HUGE and MAJOR issues are actually more like... meaningless.
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure size 10 centers perfect on M and being off 3/4" is also meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^


So you don't prefer to be as centred on the board toe to heel as you can?


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> So you don't prefer to be as centred on the board toe to heel as you can?


Whoa, no; centered toe to heel is very important... even though im almost never perfectly centered hahaha (im size 10.5/11 which is inbetween M and L on almost every brand). But you can perfectly center heel-toe the size 10 on M nows.


----------



## F1EA

deagol said:


> hopefully the buckles will be improved


I've seen the new ones. They are different for sure. Wider and seems more robust, but i hve no idea if they will be better. Ive had no problems with mine, so I guess if they are improved for everyone then that's good. But if they changed them i must be because the others were not too good.


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Whoa, no; centered toe to heel is very important... even though im almost never perfectly centered hahaha (im size 10.5/11 which is inbetween M and L on almost every brand). But you can perfectly center heel-toe the size 10 on M nows.


Ya. But then you can't get a perfect stance width. That was my whole point. 

With unions you can pull the heel cup in and out to get it good toe/heel and they use the disks for any stance width you want.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Ya. But then you can't get a perfect stance width. That was my whole point.
> 
> With unions you can pull the heel cup in and out to get it good toe/heel and they use the disks for any stance width you want.


yeah yeah i know what you mean. If you want to move tip/tail you cant adjust heel/toe as much. I have Ride bindings and its the same, you csn move the heel cup or rotate the disk etc. I find it makes no difference if you just center heel/toe and do whatever stance the inserts allow. Worst case its 1.25cm off your preferred.... which is meaningless.


----------



## ek9max

1.5". Not 1.25cm.... It's somewhat significant. But whatever. We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Banjo

ek9max said:


> 1.5". Not 1.25cm.... It's somewhat significant. But whatever. We'll agree to disagree.


I think he meant from your "sweet spot" of 21.75" vs what you were "stuck with" at 22.25". Thats where the .5" or 1.27cm comes from. 

I think I am just lucky to have a boot size that naturally is centred...9 seems to be what "medium" is designed around and i dont have to do alot of messing about to get things centred.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> 1.5". Not 1.25cm.... It's somewhat significant. But whatever. We'll agree to disagree.





Banjo said:


> I think he meant from your "sweet spot" of 21.75" vs what you were "stuck with" at 22.25". Thats where the .5" or 1.27cm comes from.
> 
> I think I am just lucky to have a boot size that naturally is centred...9 seems to be what "medium" is designed around and i dont have to do alot of messing about to get things centred.


This ^
You're off 1.25 cm from your preferred sweet spot. 1.25 cm.

But it's your gear and your boarding; ride what you feel comfortable with. If you feel unstable when not perfectly centered at 21.75"... then by all means go for it!


----------



## ek9max

Oh. Ya. Gotcha.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Oh. Ya. Gotcha.


It's just that I'm a grumpy old man :hairy:


----------



## ek9max

Haha. 

It's all good. 

Everybody get out shredding this weekend?

We got TONS of snow here in Alberta. Lots of face shots and freshies all day today and yesterday.


----------



## Loki

I ordered a pair of NOW Selects to mount on my NS Funslinger, but the order has been on hold for ages as the shop while advertising the Selects is sold out.

The downside is that this also means my 173 Chairman is held in the same order till they get some more Selects.

They have a pair of NOW Pilots. I'm sure they will do the job, but what do you guys see as the main difference between the two?

The board and bindings will mainly be used in a park indoors in a snow centre as when I get on real snow I freeride or grooms rather than spend lots of time in the park. 

-L


----------



## SnowDogWax

I would wait on the selects... has the shop given you any time frame.






:snowboard1:


----------



## Loki

SnowDogWax said:


> I would wait on the selects... has the shop given you any time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :snowboard1:


They have said we're chasing supplier and will let you know as soon as possible, the order has been on hold for 2 weeks now.

I fly out for 3 weeks boarding on 19th December. So that's my final deadline.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Time does march on... Tough call. If you would be satisfied with Pilots then


----------



## Loki

The differences that I can spot is that the Pilot uses the new Hangers, doesn't have the customisable high backs, it's classed all mountain/freestyle. The mention of a wider heel cup, not sure if that will make much difference, but I use a pair of Burton SLX boots size 11.

The Selects have the old hanger, and have the high back customisation. They are classed street/freestyle.

Both are 6/10 flex.

If anyone have used both and could comment that would be awesome. I think if they haven't arrived by end of next week I'll start mildly panicking!


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Haha.
> 
> It's all good.
> 
> Everybody get out shredding this weekend?
> 
> We got TONS of snow here in Alberta. Lots of face shots and freshies all day today and yesterday.


Yeah 4 days already. 

Indod some fresh-ish runs already, but no great snow yet. Better start than last yr for sure...


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> Yeah 4 days already.
> 
> Indod some fresh-ish runs already, but no great snow yet. Better start than last yr for sure...


Well looks like it's coming down huge this week for you guys!!!

Hope you save some for me when I get there in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Well looks like it's coming down huge this week for you guys!!!
> 
> Hope you save some for me when I get there in less than 2 weeks!


hahaha yeah big storm on the way. It'll be super windy so hopefully they're able to open alpine lifts. If not, it'll be lots of trees.

At least for when you get here there'll be a good base. Try to stay for a weekend, or come on the Xmas break. I'll be a busy slave until the 22nd.


----------



## ek9max

F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like it's coming down huge this week for you guys!!!
> 
> Hope you save some for me when I get there in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah big storm on the way. It'll be super windy so hopefully they're able to open alpine lifts. If not, it'll be lots of trees.
> 
> At least for when you get here there'll be a good base. Try to stay for a weekend, or come on the Xmas break. I'll be a busy slave until the 22nd.
Click to expand...

I'm just praying that I don't get rained out like I did last year. 

No chance of us staying the weekend. The wife has plans back in Vancouver on the weekend with some of her friends.


----------



## wren

I picked up a pair of Now Pilots. They really nailed it with this binding. It has a nice solid response that still has a playful nature and stops heel lift. The high back craddles the boot flawlessly. It's like a Burton Cartel but better. I put hyper-fuse straps on it and it's now my favorite binding.

PS. I'll post a more thorough review later.


----------



## dave785

wren said:


> I picked up a pair of Now Pilots. They really nailed it with this binding. It has a nice solid response that still has a playful nature and stops heel lift. The high back craddles the boot flawlessly. It's like a Burton Cartel but better. I put hyper-fuse straps on it and it's now my favorite binding.
> 
> PS. I'll post a more thorough review later.


What are hyper fuse straps?

And on another note, which other bindings' straps can I put on the Now Pilots? I rode Jae's burton cartels yesterday and I thought the ankle strap was much better than the pilot's. The ratchets really are pretty crappy. I really like the pilot but I hate the straps! 

Could I just buy any company's straps and pop them on?


----------



## wren

I owned a pair of NOW Selects and swapped the Selects ankle strap onto the Pilots as I found them more responsive and less tweaky. Ive had no problems with the ratchets at all.


----------



## jnaron

Can I get some opinions on the Pilot toe caps? I've rode the the Pilots a couple sessions now and the toe caps aren't sticking onto my boots(2016 Burton Rulers) properly and have to readjust them constantly(despite already tightening them as much as possible). I haven't done any adjustments with the straps, would that help? 
If that doesn't help, can I replace the toe caps with another brand? I like my 2016 Burton Mission toe caps, wonder if those would work.


----------



## txb0115

jnaron said:


> Can I get some opinions on the Pilot toe caps? I've rode the the Pilots a couple sessions now and the toe caps aren't sticking onto my boots(2016 Burton Rulers) properly and have to readjust them constantly(despite already tightening them as much as possible). I haven't done any adjustments with the straps, would that help?
> If that doesn't help, can I replace the toe caps with another brand? I like my 2016 Burton Mission toe caps, wonder if those would work.


I've had no issues with two different brands of boots.. DC and Ride boots have been just fine for me


----------



## wren

jnaron said:


> Can I get some opinions on the Pilot toe caps? I've rode the the Pilots a couple sessions now and the toe caps aren't sticking onto my boots(2016 Burton Rulers) properly and have to readjust them constantly(despite already tightening them as much as possible). I haven't done any adjustments with the straps, would that help?
> If that doesn't help, can I replace the toe caps with another brand? I like my 2016 Burton Mission toe caps, wonder if those would work.


What size boots and binding do you have?


----------



## jnaron

wren said:


> What size boots and binding do you have?


10.5 Burton Rulers and Large Pilots.


----------



## txb0115

jnaron said:


> 10.5 Burton Rulers and Large Pilots.


I think that part of your problem might be that your on the end of the scale.. 

You have the smallest boot size for the largest binding.. Now bindings in large are pretty damn big trays..

Post a picture for us to see


----------



## dave785

Hmm but is it possible to use a different brand's binding's straps?


----------



## wren

I noticed that if I set them at the perfect angle and tighten them down solid they seem to stay. But at the end of a run I sometimes will look down and notice one of the toe straps slipping randomly. I thought it was because the Lasso boot is very smooth on the surface.

I have a size 9 Ride Lasso in a size Medium Now Pilot Binding. I'd be curious to know if if anyone has used other toe straps in NOW bindings with success.


----------



## F1EA

wren said:


> I noticed that if I set them at the perfect angle and tighten them down solid they seem to stay. But at the end of a run I sometimes will look down and notice one of the toe straps slipping randomly. I thought it was because the Lasso boot is very smooth on the surface.
> 
> I have a size 9 Ride Lasso in a size Medium Now Pilot Binding. I'd be curious to know if if anyone has used other toe straps in NOW bindings with success.


Size 9 with M should be a good fit.

Yes you can use other toe caps. Burton fits both the ankle and the toe straps (if you want to use the Burton tongues it requires a tiny modification).

You could also contact Now and tell them to send you Select or Drive toecaps or size L Pilot caps if you think they'll fit better.


----------



## jnaron

wren said:


> I noticed that if I set them at the perfect angle and tighten them down solid they seem to stay. But at the end of a run I sometimes will look down and notice one of the toe straps slipping randomly. I thought it was because the Lasso boot is very smooth on the surface.
> 
> I have a size 9 Ride Lasso in a size Medium Now Pilot Binding. I'd be curious to know if if anyone has used other toe straps in NOW bindings with success.


I have a pair of large 2016 burton missions that I took the toe cap off of to test if it would fit on my pilot, works like a charm.


----------



## wren

Sweet cuz I love these bindings and want to keep them. Anyone know what is involved to put Burton toe straps on? If it's not that bad I be interested in putting Genesis toe straps on.


----------



## wren

jnaron said:


> I have a pair of large 2016 burton missions that I took the toe cap off of to test if it would fit on my pilot, works like a charm.


Can you elaborate what you did to put them on? Picture would be awesome.


----------



## txb0115

wren said:


> I noticed that if I set them at the perfect angle and tighten them down solid they seem to stay. But at the end of a run I sometimes will look down and notice one of the toe straps slipping randomly. I thought it was because the Lasso boot is very smooth on the surface.
> 
> I have a size 9 Ride Lasso in a size Medium Now Pilot Binding. I'd be curious to know if if anyone has used other toe straps in NOW bindings with success.


I have Ride boots as well Sz 9 Tridents and I have no issues at all... Maybe take the toe strap down a notch


----------



## wren

I'll try when I get home.


----------



## SGboarder

dave785 said:


> Hmm but is it possible to use a different brand's binding's straps?


Of course it is, lots of people have Franken bindings, including some on this forum rocking Now bindings with Burton Genesis or Cartel ankle straps.
A bit more difficult for toe straps but often also doable.


----------



## ETM

To put a burton toe strap on you just have to cut away the funny bit on the bottom of the burton ladders that stops the ladder from rotating down too far on a burton binding.
You will see when you trial fit it. Its a 2 minute job


----------



## jnaron

Hey, I literally just removed the tooless adjustment and slid off the toe cap from my Burton Missions. Then slid the toe cap onto the pilot. Can't upload pics sorry ):


----------



## F1EA

ETM said:


> To put a burton toe strap on you just have to cut away the funny bit on the bottom of the burton ladders that stops the ladder from rotating down too far on a burton binding.
> You will see when you trial fit it. Its a 2 minute job





jnaron said:


> Hey, I literally just removed the tooless adjustment and slid off the toe cap from my Burton Missions. Then slid the toe cap onto the pilot. Can't upload pics sorry ):





SGboarder said:


> Of course it is, lots of people have Franken bindings, including some on this forum rocking Now bindings with Burton Genesis or Cartel ankle straps.
> A bit more difficult for toe straps but often also doable.


What they all said.

Ankle straps is straight up unscrew and screw.

Toe straps the same. BUT if you want the Burton ladders/tongues (for example to fit the double take toe straps in Genesis) you need to cut out a bit of the plastic at the end of the Burton ladders. 

If you have the normal Burton toe caps (the ones without double take teeth), you just unscrew and screw.

Really... just pull em apart and figure it out; once you have all the parts apart it'll be easy to figure out what you need to do.


----------



## wren

I took the pilot toe straps down one notch (leaving two holes visible on the low end). It looks a little off center when first strapping in but locks onto the toe better because of how the boot catches lip of the strap.

For fun I am going to see if I can mount a 2016 diode strap/ladder/ratchets on the toes.


----------



## dave785

I got burton malavita straps (2015, not the new web-like 2016 style) and put them on the pilot bindings and I love it. the straps do a much better job of taking the weight off of my arch and spreading it out more evenly over the whole foot. 

they're ugly as f**k though. The toes are red w/ white polka dots, and the ankles are navy blue.. combine that with my pilots being neon green and black and.. well. it's hideous lol.

I got the straps from fixmybindings dot com.


----------



## wren

Good to know. 

Was it hard to get the double take ladder/sliders on the the pilots?


----------



## F1EA

Sweet:









Tried them at the end of last season and they were awesome. Almost as responsive as Drives, but a lot less restrictive than the older drives. The new Drives are dope though....

First thing I did was swap for Genesis straps, although the Pilots' are not that bad..... the Genesis' are just great. I also have an extra set of Now Select toe straps which are a bit more 3D than these Pilot ones; will put them on before the season kicks.

Countdown to snow.


----------



## robotfood99

@F1EA didn't you have Genesix X mounted on the LL?


----------



## F1EA

robotfood99 said:


> @F1EA didn't you have Genesix X mounted on the LL?


Yeah but that was in the meantime. The Gen X go on the Fish 
and I didnt want to disturb such harmony.

I almost got Genesis est or Diode est for the LL. But the Pilots were reaaaally nice. Also I think normal Genesis would be better as the GenX and Diode would overpower the LL for what I like. The Fish can take a stronger binding because it's wider.

Anyways... I'll try all of them on all the boards for research purposes. But 100% the Pilots are a great match with at least a few of my boards.


----------



## robotfood99

Yeah that makes sense to put Gen X on Fish. 

I saw the Pilots at the shop and they are sweet but the Drives won me over. 

I have three new bindings this season and really should stop looking lol.


----------



## wren

I tried the minimal 3d now toe strap but it was worse and would slip off more. Then I put Burton genesis toe strap on and it was really good. Finally I got large now drive toe straps and they feel locked on.


----------



## F1EA

wren said:


> I tried the minimal 3d now toe strap but it was worse and would slip off more. Then I put Burton genesis toe strap on and it was really good. Finally I got large now drive toe straps and they feel locked on.


Oh that's perfect with the Select ankle and drive toe straps. I have my drive straps... on my Drives.

Pretty sure they're great with the hammock ankle and rubber toe caps which fit too.

Even the colors match. No polka dots


----------



## ek9max

Picked up a new set of now pilot bindings. Can't wait to get em on the hill.


----------



## swch

Hey guys, after reading all the positive reviews about NOW bindings I am very interested in picking up a pair.

My question is that everything I've read on here has been about quicker edge to edge, responsiveness, etc. but nothing about how it performs when it comes to freestyle. Does it affect buttering, jumping, boxes/rails and jibbing in general?

I love the idea of extra edge hold and less fatigue on feet/joints, but don't want to sacrifice performance when it comes to riding park. I assume the Select Pro's will be ideal for me since I can change the bushings from soft for park to hard for all mountain. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## wren

Get the pilots it allows more lateral movement in a good way for all types of riding. 


The Selects would only work on a really soft noodle. Others wise I found them too locked in.


----------



## F1EA

wren said:


> Get the pilots it allows more lateral movement in a good way for all types of riding.
> 
> 
> The Selects would only work on a really soft noodle. Others wise I found them too locked in.


What he said ^

Pilots or Brigades


----------



## swch

wren said:


> Get the pilots it allows more lateral movement in a good way for all types of riding.
> 
> 
> The Selects would only work on a really soft noodle. Others wise I found them too locked in.





F1EA said:


> What he said ^
> 
> Pilots or Brigades


Does Capita Ultrafear count as a really soft noodle?


----------



## F1EA

swch said:


> Does Capita Ultrafear count as a really soft noodle?


What do you look for in a freestyle binding?

The older baseplate in the Now Selects is a lot more restrictive than the Pilot's and Brigade's baseplate. I think this is the most important feature benefiting freestyle. Now's are not "twitchy" if that's your concern. The response is a bit different from bindings like Ride, Union, Rome, etc which have stiffer metal baseplates.... 

All of them (Brigade, Pilot, Select) will be ok for freestyle as they aren't overly stiff or or over responsive bindings.

If you're concerned, Cartel or Malavita have been tried and tested for freestyle for ages  but Brigade or Pilot would do the job as well.


----------



## swch

F1EA said:


> What do you look for in a freestyle binding?
> 
> The older baseplate in the Now Selects is a lot more restrictive than the Pilot's and Brigade's baseplate. I think this is the most important feature benefiting freestyle. Now's are not "twitchy" if that's your concern. The response is a bit different from bindings like Ride, Union, Rome, etc which have stiffer metal baseplates....
> 
> All of them (Brigade, Pilot, Select) will be ok for freestyle as they aren't overly stiff or or over responsive bindings.
> 
> If you're concerned, Cartel or Malavita have been tried and tested for freestyle for ages  but Brigade or Pilot would do the job as well.


I've definitely narrowed it down to either the Pilot or Malavita. From what I gathered I will be sacrificing a bit of butterability with the Pilot, but for faster edge to edge and better dampening.

The truth is I already picked up a pair of Malavitas a few days ago but after reading the overwhelming positive reviews of NOW I kind of want to exchange them for some Pilots and give them a whirl.


----------



## F1EA

swch said:


> I've definitely narrowed it down to either the Pilot or Malavita. From what I gathered I will be sacrificing a bit of butterability with the Pilot, but for faster edge to edge and better dampening.
> 
> The truth is I already picked up a pair of Malavitas a few days ago but after reading the overwhelming positive reviews of NOW I kind of want to exchange them for some Pilots and give them a whirl.


Who said anything about sacrificing "butterability" with Pilots?
The Select baseplate is more restrictive and makes it a bit harder to lean for a butter, but the Pilot baseplate is lower and will let you lean with no problem.

MAYBE if you had EST malavitas, as the hinge is pretty awesome. But Reflex... if you can butter, you will butter equally in a Pilot or Malavita.


----------



## swch

F1EA said:


> Who said anything about sacrificing "butterability" with Pilots?
> The Select baseplate is more restrictive and makes it a bit harder to lean for a butter, but the Pilot baseplate is lower and will let you lean with no problem.
> 
> MAYBE if you had EST malavitas, as the hinge is pretty awesome. But Reflex... if you can butter, you will butter equally in a Pilot or Malavita.


Thought I read/saw some video reviews about NOW's making the board feel a bit stiffer than their natural flex. If that's not the case I shall be running to the store and exchanging for some Pilots!

My injury ridden knees will thank me. :smile:


----------



## wren

My knees used to hurt but when I got the now pilots it went away because they are so damp.


----------



## F1EA

swch said:


> Thought I read/saw some video reviews about NOW's making the board feel a bit stiffer than their natural flex. If that's not the case I shall be running to the store and exchanging for some Pilots!
> 
> My injury ridden knees will thank me. :smile:


Oh that's probably The Good Ride... their reviews are weird and sometimes they come up with some strange stuff. I though you concluded that from anything I had written lol

My knees used to hurt before I rode Nows... and now the still hurt because I'm just old.


----------



## swch

F1EA said:


> Oh that's probably The Good Ride... their reviews are weird and sometimes they come up with some strange stuff. I though you concluded that from anything I had written lol
> 
> My knees used to hurt before I rode Nows... and now the still hurt because I'm just old.


Yeah that's the site I watched the review on. Didn't change my decision though and picked up a set of the red Pilots today. :grin:

I am trying to mount the bindings on my board, but ran into an annoying issue. The screw doesn't seem to be long enough to reach the threads? I tried it without the washer and it goes in fine but as soon as I add the washer I can't seem to get the threading to connect... anyone else experience this?


----------



## wren

I had no problems on the yes standard 2016. The yes Greats 2015 I had to make sure to press firm to get the thread to catch.


----------



## SGboarder

swch said:


> The screw doesn't seem to be long enough to reach the threads? I tried it without the washer and it goes in fine but as soon as I add the washer I can't seem to get the threading to connect... anyone else experience this?


Standard approach for many bindings: Mount first 1-2 screws without washers, then the remaining screws go on with washers, finally remove original screw(s) and re-mount with washers.


----------



## swch

SGboarder said:


> Standard approach for many bindings: Mount first 1-2 screws without washers, then the remaining screws go on with washers, finally remove original screw(s) and re-mount with washers.


Thank you - got them on. Never had this issue with other bindings before.


----------



## ek9max

Very disappointed in the toe cap. Couldn't get them to stay on for the life on me. 

Every run yup, they slipped off. 


Also even with the hanger 2.0. My boots are still a bit snug. 

Rode them one day then went and picked up another pair of this years katanas. Great binding.


----------



## F1EA

ek9max said:


> Very disappointed in the toe cap. Couldn't get them to stay on for the life on me.
> 
> Every run yup, they slipped off.
> 
> 
> Also even with the hanger 2.0. My boots are still a bit snug.
> 
> Rode them one day then went and picked up another pair of this years katanas. Great binding.


Oh that sucks. But anyway.... Katanas are pretty nice I think. So no big loss.


----------

